# What does this adjustable wire do???



## Opticalmike (Feb 19, 2014)

Didn't get a manual with it anyone know what it does?


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Opticalmike said:


> Didn't get a manual with it anyone know what it does?
> View attachment 14281


Welcome to the forum Opticalmike. It would be a lot of help if you included the make/model of your machine and indicated which wire you mean. 
Since most of the cables can be traced back to their controls on the dash, I'm assuming you mean the one I've marked in your photo.


----------



## Opticalmike (Feb 19, 2014)

GtWtNorth said:


> Welcome to the forum Opticalmike. It would be a lot of help if you included the make/model of your machine and indicated which wire you mean.
> Since most of the cables can be traced back to their controls on the dash, I'm assuming you mean the one I've marked in your photo.


Yes, sorry the model is a 30 inch Craftsman with a 13 hp engine it's about 5-6 years old. I am indeed inquiring about the adjustable wire you have marked.


----------



## Opticalmike (Feb 19, 2014)

does anyone know what this wire does?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mike...
Post a model number ...536__ __etc. so we can pull up a parts breakdown. There are just too many machines out there to know with any degree of certainty what you are pointing to. Your model will be displayed on a tag somewhere on the blower body. MH


----------



## Opticalmike (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mike,
The Craftsman number produced zero. If yours is a Husky, it could be Model 1330SB. That does produce a parts breakdown http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI2008_USen/HUSI2008_USen_I0802065_.pdf
but it doesn't show the cable or rod in your photo. Sorry I couldn't help. MH


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

This is as close as I could come up with, in a US equivalent. And it does not show, or I could not see the rod in question. 

Parts and Diagrams for MTD 31AH55TH799 (247.88830) (2009)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is your machine a hydrostatic drive ?? If so that might be the rod to put it into neutral to move it when the engine is off. If so it should just be a short rod and nothing would be attached to it.

http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI2008_USen/HUSI2008_USen_I0802065_.pdf

Page 32, Part 16


----------



## Opticalmike (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you all for time spent trying to identify the purpose of that adjustable wire. I have emailed the previous owner and sent him a link to this thread...hopefully he may know.....also I now see I have a link to the owners manual for this craftsman and/or Husqvarna


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Have you tried to move the machine and are you dragging it or are the wheels spinning freely ??
Have you tried to operate it yet and if so do the wheels engage and move the unit ??


----------



## Opticalmike (Feb 19, 2014)

The mystery is over....it disengages the drive system and auger. You can start the engine but nothing else works....it's a safety feature I guess. If the kids were to mess with it they would not likely know about the secret safety switch


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Opticalmike said:


> The mystery is over....it disengages the drive system and auger. You can start the engine but nothing else works....it's a safety feature I guess. If the kids were to mess with it they would not likely know about the secret safety switch


Its a freakin' disengagement for your tranny.... so you can move the machine without starting it and driving it into the garage, or whatever...

Lawn tractors have the same thing man.... Not a "safety" thing... just an easy way to move it without starting it...


----------

